# Inherited Gold Hefik Pocket Watch



## healynviii (May 11, 2013)

HI,

I've recently inherited a lovely pocket watch from my late grandad and wanted to find out more about it.

It's in excellent condition that also includes the original guarantee certificate from 1961.

It's an Hefik 9ct gold (from what i can of the hallmark stamp) solid close guard cover. It has a basic display on a white background. It also has a 2 piece gold chain with a T-bar and 2 sided fob (one is a maroon color and the other is black speckled.

Any information you can supply would be gratefully received, i don't know what else to look for to undestand it's history.

Thanks.


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. It might help to identify your watch if you could upload a few pictures.


----------



## healynviii (May 11, 2013)

how do i do that?

Thanks


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

This explains it:

http://www.thewatchforum.co.uk/index.php?showtopic=13637


----------



## healynviii (May 11, 2013)

http://i1279.photobu...zps662a2aa9.jpg


----------



## healynviii (May 11, 2013)

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Neil_Healy/20130511_155544_zps72286938.jpg


----------



## healynviii (May 11, 2013)

http://i1279.photobucket.com/albums/y528/Neil_Healy/20130513_194943_zps46413b19.jpg


----------



## AVO (Nov 18, 2012)

There you go...


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Nice watch!! Also nice to see the guarantee!! As to valuations the price of the gold will be more of a factor than the watch itself..................... Would be nice to see a pic of the movement if possible? Just in case you have something exotic lurking in the back........


----------



## healynviii (May 11, 2013)

How do i open the back to see the movements?

Thanks


----------



## mcraddock (May 22, 2014)

Hi Everyone,

I'm a new member to this forum, and would also welcome you professional advice on a Hefik pocket watch.

I too have an inherited Hefik Pocket watch as described within this conversation.

Unfortunately, it does not have the chain or certificate, but comes with the original blue pouch and brown presentation case.

It was presented to my late Father for 25 years service and is inscribed as such (1958).

Opening the back, it states on the movement 15 jewels.

There are a couple of very small dents on the outer rim and the glass has become detached (no scratches).

The face and hands are perfect.

I have the following questions;

1. What is the value of the watch, or what is the best way of getting it valued?

2. What is the best way of selling such an item?

3. How do I re-fit the glass? Is it pressed into place, or secured from the inside. Indeed, should I not mess and take it to someone to repair?

Unfortunately, I may need to sell the watch, but would like not only to get the most for it, but sell it to someone who would appreciate such an item.

Many thanks.


----------



## mcraddock (May 22, 2014)

Anyone?


----------



## Will Fly (Apr 10, 2012)

Hefik movements are usually quite good quality. Valuation is not easy. For more common makes, you can do a trawl of eBay and auction selling prices to see what the market has sustained. Solid gold casing - which is more often 9ct than not - will up the value from gold-filled, but you won't know that from the outside of the case unless there is obvious "brassing" where the plate has rubbed off.

To get the back off you will need a case knife, which is inserted between the case body and the case back and then turned sideways laterally to separate back from body. The inside of the case cover should say whether it's gold or not. Hallmarks will indicate the quality of the gold and where and when it was assayed. "9.375" indicates 9ct gold. Gold-filled cases may sometimes give the micron thickness of the gold content - 10 microns, 20 microns, etc.

It's unlikely, being a European watch, that the case will unscrew like many American pocket watches - but you never know. Your Hefik looks like a nice watch. If the Albert chain and fob are also gold, there's probably a couple of hundred quids-worth there and possibly more. If it's all rolled gold/gold-filled, then probably halve that. Value will also depend on movement quality and condition, dial condition, etc.

Just my two-pennorth!


----------

